# Was I here before?



## karadekoolaid (Aug 29, 2021)

OK - I´ve joined several foodie sites over the past 20 or so years. Some of them, I left, others closed down, one or two actually just gave up from one day to another. Not the point.
I joined this site a few weeks ago and am really enjoying it; I thought I´d never been her before, and all of a sudden, I saw the name "buckytom" and it rang a bell. I´ve obviously been here before, but it might be years ago. I looked for "karadekoolaid" , but no luck.
Any way I might check if I´ve appeared here before?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2021)

If you are using the same email address, one of the mods might be able to find the old account.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 29, 2021)

Check this out: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/buckytom-1442.html


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 29, 2021)

*taxy!*  your 'helpful' post quoted and repeated his addy!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 29, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Don't put your email addy here. Spambots will collect it. Ask a mod to delete this post. There is a red triangle to the left of the post. That will let you report the post to the mods. Ask them to delete my reply too.


Thanks! Reported - please delete. I thought this was a private thread.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> *taxy!*  your 'helpful' post quoted and repeated his addy!



That was why I said to ask to have mine deleted too. I suppose I could have deleted the email addies in the quoted text, but I didn't think of that.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Thanks! Reported - please delete. I thought this was a private thread.



All of the threads are "public". The only thing that is private here is the private messages and what email addy you use to sign up with. Also, if the recipient of a PM reports it, the mods and admins can see it.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 30, 2021)

You've been here before under the username cliveb
I've consolidated these accounts for you under your new account.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 31, 2021)

Many thanks, Janet H!


----------

